# Ever built your own heat press?



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

Hi,
Very new to this game, and you guys are a fantastic resource of information. I'm trying to source a heat press that I can afford (live in NZ, high shipping costs, not many "preloved" presses around, wary of anything that I have to ship internationally to get fixed!). In this quest, I came across someone selling plans on the internet for building your own. Now, I know y'all say, get the professional tools for a professional look, and I do agree, but consider my earlier difficulties, and also that really, heat presses aren't too sophisticated. Adjustable heat and adjustable pressure, and I can use a timer on my watch! Any thoughts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

From what I've read here, those plans won't give you a very good quality heat press. 

If it's mostly for hobby/personal stuff, it would probably work fine, but if you want consistent results, you'll need a press that can handle pressure/tempature better.

I am by no means a heat press expert, but the topic of those "make your own press" has come up a few times before. Here's one thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2960&highlight=plans


----------



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for that thread Rodney. Very informative!!! Hmm best keep saving then! My kids might object to me burning the house down ...


----------

